

Hall.com advertises/leaks full "user" list. - arbales
https://hall.com/apple-inc/orgs/203

======
arbales
The privacy policy, meanwhile, states…

"We will not share personal information about you with other people or
nonaffiliated companies, unless we have your permission…"

